# San Luis Pass Surf



## SpeckSlayer

Planning on hitting the pass early tomorrow morning. Has anybody fished the surf there in the last few days? Will be throwing artificials lookin for speck/reds. Lookin for a heads up on what to expect as far as water condition.


----------



## TexHepCat

Fished Surfisde about a mile from the pass on Thursday. Was there fro 5:30 am to 9:30 pm. Water was murky due to SW wind blowing 15 - 20. Very little weed in the water. The only specks I caught were dinks on a bone SSJ before sunrise while the tide was moving out. After sunrise I changed to my long rods and threw out some fresh dead shrimp. Immediately started catching hardheads. Tired of that real quick and started trying to find some finger mullet with the cast net. I finally managed to catch a few 6" mullet and threw them out between the 2nd and 3 bars. Absolutely nothing for about the next 6 hours. I had good baits in the water the entire time. Sunset was at 8:05 and I decided to fish as the sun went down and then call it a day. I packed up everything except my livewell with about a dozen finger mullet and my 2 surf favorite surf rods. I started fishing about 30 minutes before sunset. Same story again. Nothing seemed to be interested in my baits. I called it quits about 9:30 and headed for home. On my way out I stopped to talk to another another surf fisherman who was fishing about 300 yards from me. He had a nice slot red and a decent speck. Was using cut mullet and squid. All in all the day was not a sucess as far as the fishing goes, but the time spent out there away from it all was exactly what I was looking for. Conditions change out there almost on a daily basis, so you might hit it right and tear them up. Good luck and be sure to post your results.


----------



## SpeckSlayer

Thanks for the info. If the forecast is holds up I should be hittin it at the right time. Will definitly post how it goes.


----------



## SpeckSlayer

Hit the Pass before daylight. Was a little more choppy than I expected and the water condition was pretty poor. Didnt stay long, drove back towards Galveston and fished some marsh on a friend of mines property. Caught at least 12-15 reds from 17-18in, 2 26in reds, and a 19in trout. Highlight of the day (sort of) was reeling in a solid speck (20in maybe) then having about a 6 foot alligator gar swallow the darn thing and take off with my lure, leader, and my speck. Score one for the gar. Caught all the fish on shrimp gulps.


----------



## TexHepCat

Very nice catch. Sorry to hear the surf was still tore up. I'll be heading out to Surfside again on Wednesday to give it another go. This time I'm taking my kayak as a backup in case I end up fishing Xmas bay.


----------



## TexHepCat

*Surfside 1 mile south of SLP 8/17/2011*

Caught a quick limit on bone SS and silver spoon at sunrise. Had a blowup on just about every cast. A limit from 16" to 22" within an hour. Spent the rest of the day fishing finger mullet on my surf rods. Caught 2 slot reds, a couple of sharks, some gafftop and a sea turtle. The small sea turtle was barely hooked in a flipper and was easily released unharmed.

The 1st 8 specks were caught on the SS. The 9th speck hooked made a last ditch run between my legs and snagged one of the lures trebles on my wading boot to make his escape. I waded back in to unhook myself and switched to a silver spoon. After I got back out to the second bar my 1st cast was grabbed by an 18"er. Caught one more for the stringer and then switched over to the live mullet and surf rods.

Within the next 2 hours I caught the 2 slot reds. I was really hoping for a limit of reds to go with the speck limit, but it didn't happen. One curious thing was that withall the specks in the water they did not seem interested in the live mullet I presented via my surf rods. Only caught 1 during the 10 hours I was fishing with them.

All in all it was a very good day. I was out there from 6 am to 6 pm. On top of the great fishing I got a bit sunburned, drank a few beers and finished reading a good book. Can't wait to get out there and do it again.


----------



## johnmyjohn

TexHepCat said:


> Caught a quick limit on bone SS and silver spoon at sunrise. Had a blowup on just about every cast. A limit from 16" to 22" within an hour. Spent the rest of the day fishing finger mullet on my surf rods. Caught 2 slot reds, a couple of sharks, some gafftop and a sea turtle. The small sea turtle was barely hooked in a flipper and was easily released unharmed.
> 
> The 1st 8 specks were caught on the SS. The 9th speck hooked made a last ditch run between my legs and snagged one of the lures trebles on my wading boot to make his escape. I waded back in to unhook myself and switched to a silver spoon. After I got back out to the second bar my 1st cast was grabbed by an 18"er. Caught one more for the stringer and then switched over to the live mullet and surf rods.
> 
> Within the next 2 hours I caught the 2 slot reds. I was really hoping for a limit of reds to go with the speck limit, but it didn't happen. One curious thing was that withall the specks in the water they did not seem interested in the live mullet I presented via my surf rods. Only caught 1 during the 10 hours I was fishing with them.
> 
> All in all it was a very good day. I was out there from 6 am to 6 pm. On top of the great fishing I got a bit sunburned, drank a few beers and finished reading a good book. Can't wait to get out there and do it again.


The surf is seems hot for fishing early this year. Green to both of you for fine catching.


----------



## SpeckSlayer

Nice catch and sounds like you had a hell of a time! Fish or no fish I just love bein out there. When you hit the surf do you usually stay around surfside?


----------



## TexHepCat

I go to Surfside to avoid the crowds. Starting around this time of year I start fishing the Galveston side of the pass because the mid-week crowds are gone due to schools starting up. I'll be on vacation starting September 2nd for 2 weeks and will be out there quite a bit. Feel free to stop by if you see me out there.


----------



## SpeckSlayer

I will be on the Galveston side before day light saturday. I drive a copper/copper colored F-150. You gonna be down there?


----------



## SpeckSlayer

*copper/bronze meant to say


----------



## dreamer

Wish I could go.  stuck in town this weekend. Good luck & tight lines!!


----------



## OysterBay

This was Monday, Galveston side


----------



## TexHepCat

Sure wish I could, but I won't be able to make it this Saturday. My next day off will be next Friday, Sept 2nd when I start a 2 week vacation. Unfortunately that is Labor Day weekend so the beaches will probably be crowded so I'll probably not try to fish till the 6th. Be sure to post your results if you go this Saturday. Good luck, THC


----------



## TexHepCat

I'll be at Surfside this Friday. I plan on being there about an hour before daylight until just after sundown. I hope the topwater bite is still on and the red bull run has started. After Labor Day I will probably head down to Port A and/or PINS. Anyone heard if the anchovies are running down there yet?


----------



## troutless

I've been on the CC boards and haven't seen anything posted about the anchovies running down there yet. If they are they are keeping it a secret.


----------



## 535

they are there but not in huge numbers yet... we were there Aug. 13-15 and I personally saw them and when I cut a skipjack in half for bait they came pouring out of his stomach


----------



## TexHepCat

*Sept 7th, Just south of SLP om Follet's Island*

Started fishing about 6 AM. Sort of cool out so I started out in my waders. Nothing hitting artificials so I pulled out the surf rods around 7:30. Finger mullet were thick and I had no problem catching a few dozen with my cast net. Baited up with a double drop rig and placed 2 finger mullet in the 2nd gut. Baited up another rod with same rig and also placed it in 2nd gut. I'd just put the 2nd rod in a holder when something hit the 1st rod. Turned out to be a 23" spainish mack. Rebaited and threw back to 2nd gut. Very soon the other rod also hooked up with a smack. From this point on it was pretty steady till about 2:30. It was definitely a day for variety, Here's what I caught:
3 Smacks (caught on live finger mullet) 
4 Bluefish (used for cut bait)
2 Lady Fish (used for cut bait)
6 Slot Reds (caught on live finger mullet) Released 3 of them
1 40" Bull Red (caught on cut Lady Fish)
1 Jack Crevelle (caught on live finger mullet) Didn't measure but estimate went about 30 lbs (see pic a tourist took for me)
5 Slot Specks (caught on live finger mullet)
1 36+ inch Bull Shark (caught on cut Blue Fish) 
3 gafftops (caught on live finger mullet, all released)

I don't think I sat down for more than 15 minutes the entire time I was out there.

The water was sandy green with about 18" visibility. Wind was NE at about 5-10 in the early morning picking up to 10-15 by noon.

I will be back out there on Sunday with my wife. I hope to get her hooked up on a bull red or Jack.

Anyway here are some pics.


----------



## ClayW

Looks like a great time.... Congrats


----------



## Sea-Slug

Awesome report. Congrats on a great day of fishing. I love those days you get a huge variety. Did the little bluefish bite your line in half a bunch of times? They are bad about biting your line in half about halfway out to your bait.


----------



## Friend

*Got Seaweed??*

Galveston had a lot of seaweed this week end. 
Caught lots of seaweed. Does any one know where to catch fish not seaweed?
Thanks...:shamrock:


----------



## TexHepCat

Spent yesterday with my wife fishing Follet's Island just south of SLP. We were on the water about an hour before sunrise. Conditions were quite a bit different from earlier in the week, Wind was about 3 - 5 mph due south. Clarity was maybe a foot and sandy green. Tried throwing arties (SS and MirroDines) from 2nd bar but waves were better suited to surfing than fishing. Each set of waves brought in a couple that were easily over my head. Wasn't expecting these waves with such light winds. After getting pummeled by the waves I moved back to shore and broke out the surf rods. Sent 2 double drop rigs with live mullet just outside the 2nd bar (took me about 30 minutes to cast net a half dozen 3 - 5 inch finger mullet). Within an hour I had two 18" specks in the cooler. Thought it was going to be a decent day after all. Well it was another 2 hours before I saw a rod tip move and it turned out to be a 12 inch sand trout. Decided to use its head on my shark rig and lobbed it out between the 2nd and 3rd bar. After about 45 minutes I heard the clicker go off. Called my wife over to give her a shot at it. She lasted a few minutes before declaring the rig was just to big for her to comfortably handle. I took over and pulled in about a 3 foot shark that was (I think) either a Sharp Nose or a Sand Bar Shark. Will post a picture when my wife gets them off her camera for me.

After this shark we did not get another bite. We packed up about 2 PM and headed for the house.

We will probably be back out there Wednesday and I may make it Thursday. Hope we get another weather pattern change that will turn on the Bull Red run again.

Adios,

THC


----------



## TexHepCat

Oh yea, Friend. 

The seaweed was not much of a problem where I was fishing in the above post. No sargassum and just a little of that stuff that looks like rice noodles. 

THC


----------



## Friend

We were at the SLP this weekend. There was a lot of seaweed.
Does anyone know any places where there is good wade and kayak fishing?
Also what type of bait works good.
Thanks


----------



## TexHepCat

*Shark Identity?*

Here's the pic of the shark I caught last Sunday. Anyone know what sub-species it is? I also included some other pics my wife took.


----------



## Friend

*Nice...*

Wow! cool pics. That's impressive. 
Do you know any good "surf fishing guide service"?
I am new at this and I have NO luck. I sure can use some tips.
Thanks.


----------



## TexHepCat

The best Surf Guide in the Texas (maybe the country) is Billy Sandifer down in Corpus Christi. Well worth the trip and the money if you are just getting started.


----------



## TexHepCat

*Bay side of San Luis Pass on Follet's Island*

Wife and I decided to fish in the pass on the bay side of Follet's Island. Had baits in the water about 7:00 AM using cast netted finger mullet, jacks, piggy perch and skip jack for bait. Wind was blowing about 10 mph from SSW so I had it at my back. A good tail wind sure does help my casting distance. Tide was going out. After about an hour I had a good run on my big rig that was baited with a skip jack head. Turned out to be a 40" red (see pics). About an hour later I caught a 25" red followed by another about the same size. Here the action stopped. Went about 2 hours without losing a bait. I decided I would put fresh baits on all 5 rods and set them out one last time. Once the baits were set I started packing everything else up. I'd just sat down to relax with a beer when my big rod started screaming. The initial run pulled about 100 yards off. My wife was scrambling to real in all the other rods so I don't get tangled with them. After about a 20 minute fight I finally was able to see that it was a Bull Shark that I estimated to weigh about 60 lbs. This was my biggest shark to date.

The pics are just a couple of the one's my wife took that I really liked. Hope you enjoy them also.

Anyway today was another great day to be on the beach. Vacation ends tomorrow and I'm back at work for 3 days. But I'll be out there again next Monday. These next few months are absolutely the best times to fish the surf. I'll be out there every chance I get.

THC


----------



## dreamer

NICE TRIP TEX!!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Really nice posts Mr. Tex


----------



## rod dawg

*shark identity*

Nice productive vacation. The shark you were asking about is a black tip.


----------



## SpeckSlayer

Awesome pics THC!!


----------



## troutless

I enjoyed our report and photo's. And I agree with Rod Dawg that it's a *blacktip.*


----------



## Redfishr

Great pics.....thanks


----------



## TexHepCat

*San Luis Pass 9/19/2011*

Wife and I got set up on the Follet's Island side of the pass on the bay side of the bridge about noon. Tide was still going out and man was it low. Finger mullet were a cinch to castnet so I had 4 rods deployed in no time. Well today was a different kind of day. Caught no sharks, no Bull Reds and no Specks. I did catch one 12" Rat Red, my 1st flounder (13") on a surf rod, my 2nd sea turtle of the summer, one small sand trout and a bottom dweller that I've never seen before. The rat red, flounder, sea turtle and bottom dweller were all released unharmed. The sand trout was utilized as shark bait. The turtle (Ridley Kemp?) had a tag on it (YYP-109) and I'd like to know if I should report my catch and release. If any of you guys know please respond.

Anyway it was another great day on the shore and I'm looking forward to the weekend. Since my wife will be working I'll be back on the surf side of Follet's Island sometime Friday afternoon and plan on spending the night if conditions are right.

Oh yea. There was one other memorable event on this trip. Right about sunset we were inundated by a massive cloud of tiny black gnats. This hastened my wife's retreat to the truck while I loaded everything up. Just as I was loading the last rods the gnats were chased away by a swarm of mosquitoes. Note to self: Bug Spray is essential gear for after dark fishing!

Anyway here are a few pics. Let me know if you can identify the turtle and the bottom dweller.

Regards,

THC


----------



## rebelangler

puffer fish


----------



## DANO

Star Gazer


----------



## TexHepCat

so is it a Puffer Fish or a Star Gazer? I've caught Puffer Fish before and they looked different from this one. Guess I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## troutless

Puffer fish or a star gazer,it is butt ugly


----------



## Krash

Southern Stargazer


----------



## TexHepCat

*Krash is right. It was a Southern Stargazer*

Here's a picture with description from my Google search.

The southern stargazer has a blackish-brown body covered with white spots that gradually increase in size towards the rear of the body. White spots are widely spaced on the top of head and body. There are three dark, horizontal stripes on the tail.

THC


----------



## aztec7734

Planning to go to San Luis Pass for some surf fishing? Is it better at night or day time. It's going to be my first time on the beach. I have only used my surf rods on a pier. So any feed back would be appreciated. Thanks aztec7734


----------



## TexHepCat

Aztec,

I've not had much experience fishing the surf at night, but from what I hear it is better than fishing during the day. Usually the wind lays down at night which is good for casting and bait placement, but bad for bugs. I stayed out just after sunset my last trip and thought I was gonna get eaten alive. 

Looks like I'll be hitting Follet's Saturday morning instead of Friday. If conditions are right (and I don't forget the bug spray) I might try to spend the night. 

Bait placement is probably the most important thing to get right when fishing the surf. You need to be able to put a bait consistently in the guts between the bars. Most of my early morning pre-dawn specs have come from the 1st gut. Sometime betwee 8 and 9 am I move to the 2nd gut. When I was younger I'd wade out far enough to put bait in the 3rd gut, but I rarely do that anymore. I now have better casting gear that allows me to cast farther instead of wading out to throw. Always fish where you see nervous bait. And make sure you have a good supply of fresh bait when the tides are moving. I never catch fish during slack tide.

If you make it across the Pass to Follet's and see me be sure to stop and say hello.

Good luck,

THC


----------



## keithw

*Heading down!*

I've been going down there for the last 3 months or so but I haven't been in about three weeks! Last trip down I caught my first redfish it was awesome. Thinking about heading down this weekend has anyone been there lately? Is the red tide affecting the area at all? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## TexHepCat

keithw said:


> I've been going down there for the last 3 months or so but I haven't been in about three weeks! Last trip down I caught my first redfish it was awesome. Thinking about heading down this weekend has anyone been there lately? Is the red tide affecting the area at all? Any info is much appreciated.


I believe the Red Tide scare was more of a Red Herring. I ended up fishing there last Saturday and saw no indication of Red Tide problems.

I will be down there on and off for the next 7 days and will post my trips. The cool front coming through tomorrow might turn things on again.

Good luck,

THC


----------



## keithw

Thanks THC! I can't wait to get down there!


----------



## AXLE

Heading down there in early am 2marrow. Plan on making a full day of it. I'll post the results when I get back.


----------



## AXLE

Got back late last nite. We caught a total of 16 fish. started b4 daylight on Follets Ile-2fish=small Jack Crevelle, Black Drum(released). Pass Pier location=2 Ladyfish(released) 1 Red, 1 Black Drum both keepers on dead shrimp. Moved south to surf @ house on the point=1 Red on silver spoon(17" released) 3 Whiting or Sandtrout on dead shrimp. Moved to Galveston side @ bridge=2 Reds on finger mullet(released) 2 Flounder on finger mullet(both 17"). 1 Mack(released). We dont go very often so I consider this a good trip. Water was fairly clear. Wind got strong around 11am. I'll post pics when I figure out how to do it. PS-saw some guys catching Bull Reds.


----------



## TexHepCat

Here are my reports for last Sunday (Oct 2) and today (Oct 4).

Oct 2nd: My wife decided to stay home so I was solo on this trip. I set up about 6:30 AM at Galveston West Beach near the last water tower. I'd stopped on the way and bought a few large dead shad to tide me over until I'd caught some mullet or other bait fish. Well about 5 minutes after I'd cast out a shad head a 40+ inch bull red (see pic) picked it up. Thought the day was going to be a good one, but this was the only fish worth mentioning for the entire day. A couple of tourists came by and asked what I was catching. I told them not much was biting. They replied it seemed like a lot of work for nothing. I sort of told them it dang sure ain't work and it absolutely ain't for nothing. They sort of quickly moved on down the beach and thankfully left me alone when they passed back by. I fished there for about 2 more hours and didn't loose another bait. The wind and current became so strong I couldn't keep my bait out with my heaviest surf weight (8 oz). So I moved to the Galveston side of SLP on the gulf side of the bridge. The outgoing tide was full of dead seagrass so I quickly got tired of reeling in the pounds of grass that collected on my surf rod's lines. I tried throwing some Gulp shrimp and caught a few undersized flounder but nothing else. Ended up reading a good book until about 5 PM then called it a day.







Oct 4th: Today my wife went with me so the picture quality is much better. Started out on Galveston side of SLP about 11:00 AM. Only fish caught was a near legal flounder (see pics) caught on Gulp shrimp. About 4:00 PM we went to Jamiaca beach and had dinner then returned to the surf near the last water tower. Threw a silver spoon and caught a few skip jacks but nothing else. The surf and the pass were both loaded with finger mullet (see pics). While I was out throwing the spoon I saw something floating out past the 3rd bar. There were 3 pelicans that kept flying tight low circles around it. I soon was able to make it out as a dead pelican. I like to think the 3 flying around it were paying their last respects.

Anyway we packed it in for the day and headed home. 




































THC:biggrin:


----------



## johnmyjohn

I like SLP, I just wish the condo people would let the regular people have some more beach to drive on and fish. It gets crowded sometimes.


----------



## TexHepCat

johnmyjohn said:


> I like SLP, I just wish the condo people would let the regular people have some more beach to drive on and fish. It gets crowded sometimes.


Roger that! I remember when I could get on the beach at the west end of Seawall Blvd and stay on it till I hit he pass. I used to cruise up and down the beach in my old Volkswagon looking for nervous bait and working birds. Those days are long gone.

THC:biggrin:


----------

